# Hawk 75-A sales brochure



## MiTasol (Oct 19, 2019)

The original source is on the front page.

*EDIT - first posted with 21 pages not 24??? and this time I checked after posting*

Trying again - search of hard drive shows I have two copies so this time I will post the longer one

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks Mi


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 23, 2019)

Very nice, thank you


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 26, 2019)

Cool many thanks


----------

